# Mass shooting at a grocery store in Buffalo



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Mass shooting at Buffalo supermarket…


Video from the scene shows bodies on the ground as shooter in fatigues is arrested. At least 9 were shot, 5 in the head. Video of the alleged shooter drivi…




citizenfreepress.com


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

This is horrific. 10 dead at this time. I feel so sorry for the victims and their families. 


https://buffalonews.com/news/local/ten-killed-in-mass-shooting-at-jefferson-avenue-supermarket-shooter-in-custody/article_6e8132fa-d3b7-11ec-a714-2b3fbeaf848c.html


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Praying for those involved. What a nightmare. There is a segment of our society that is morally empty. And the beat goes on. 

Kip


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Purely heartbreaking!!!
Praying for the recovery of the injured victims and for the loved ones of the deceased.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

People look at me like I'm crazy when I tell them I put my gun on when I put my pants on and take it off when I go to bed. This is why. You never know when you are going to need it. Like at the grocery store. Prayers to all involved.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Prayers to all those affected by this tragedy. I can only imagine my wife going down to the store for a gallon of milk and a loaf of bread and never making it back home. 
I'll be shocked if the gun grabbers aren't trying to make their case tomorrow.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Wow, that’s insane


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

ezbite said:


> Wow, that’s insane


Exactly. Bring back mental homes. Sad to say.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Lazy 8 said:


> I'll be shocked if the gun grabbers aren't trying to make their case tomorrow


 NY govenor Holchul didnt wait a day--- she was singing gun problem, white supremacists, govt control of social media song within hours.


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

They don't have the full story at all yet,and they comment on emotions.This will stoke the rioters and riots that are on there way.God bless all that were involved,how sad.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...I actually have seen original footage of this ... plus a video that is 8 seconds...

Not going there. This is it people. It's a dog eat world.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

The installed POTUS is going to Buffalo today. I can only imagine what he's going to say.


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

Lazy 8 said:


> The installed POTUS is going to Buffalo today. I can only imagine what he's going to say.


He’ll say whatever the paper put in front of him has written down


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

Lazy 8 said:


> The installed POTUS is going to Buffalo today. I can only imagine what he's going to say.


The installed ????
Lmao


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Lazy 8 said:


> The installed POTUS is going to Buffalo today. I can only imagine what he's going to say.


What should be said is the system once again screwed up! They were warned of this crazy kid and they let him go. They cost lives again for not doing what should have been done.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

MagicMarker said:


> He’ll say whatever the paper put in front of him has written down


You have a lot more faith in his cognitive abilities than I do! 😂


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Darn guns are at it again...arrest em all.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

My Dad always said that if the punishment is worse than the crime, in most cases, the crime won't be committed again, & if our judicial system was half as tough as my old man, we would ALL be safer. I call it respect for authority & there needs to be a little fear in there as well.

Mike


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Shad Rap said:


> Darn guns are at it again...arrest em all.


I like what Ted Nugent said one time. He said, that AR's been on my kitchen table for a month and it hasn't ki!!ed anyone yet.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Biden is going to Buffalo tomorrow.








Biden urges unity to stem racial hate after Buffalo shooting


WASHINGTON (AP) — President Joe Biden urged unity Sunday to address the “hate that remains a stain on the soul of America” after a deadly mass shooting at a supermarket in Buffalo, New York, while state officials pleaded for federal action to end the ”uniquely American phenomenon” of mass shootings.




apnews.com


----------



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

There's good people on both sides.


----------



## Safety1st (Apr 20, 2007)

Is this another one of those where the shooter is not at fault the blame is on me because I'm a state or two away and caucasian. 

Schools need just a few more weirdo classes, litter boxes for the meowers 🐱🐈and such. Dads need to disappear, I'll pay for those kids. Just a little more in classroom indoctrination instead of readn- writn- -rithmatic, we'll get this all figured out.

So says the PhDs and they absolutely KNOW beyond doubt your 2nd grader is confused, thinking they are a boy & all.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

The installed one didn't visit Waukesha, Wisc. when the monster drove through a Christmas parade. I guess that senseless crime didn't fit the agenda.


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

Isn’t it odd how some mass murders get tons and tons of press coverage— like this one—but other ones are simply swept under the rug the next day and nothing else is heard of them


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

bad luck said:


> Isn’t it odd how some mass murders get tons and tons of press coverage— like this one—but other ones are simply swept under the rug the next day and nothing else is heard of them


If it doesn’t fit the agenda it doesn’t matter to them. Reality is they don’t care about any of us.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

What gets me is, knowing what's ahead of him, that he didn't take his own life.
Set up? I don't put anything past them.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Well, Biden did go to Buffalo today. Here's an excerpt from a story that Fox News is running today.

Gendron allegedly wore a camera glued to his helmet and carried an AR-15 rifle into the store, opening fire on innocent victims-- and exchanging gunfire with an armed security guard, former Buffalo Police Officer Aaron Salter, who died in the attack.
Biden also asked Congress to enact stiffer gun control measures, although the weapon used in the crime was allegedly modified in violation of New York state's strict SAFE Act and equipped with a 30-round magazine.
"We can keep assault weapons off our streets," Biden said. "We’ve done it before."


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

No such thing as an assault weapon. Have Biden show us one.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Ron Y said:


> No such thing as an assault weapon. Have Biden show us one.


I think at one point he referred to them as, weapons of war.


----------



## mrb1 (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

ya, another sad thing is after killing that many people, the max he can get in New York is life without parole..he will be there for 50-60yrs and you and I will pay for that! What ever happened to the death penalty? Crazy


----------



## Safety1st (Apr 20, 2007)

Oh no, now I'm several state away, Caucasian, and, and...and... I actually attended a range event where a fellow 3 stations down was sighting in an AR. The day before.

I admit it, for some unknown reason,I looked that way for a second.


Therefore, I am triply responsible for this mad man's heinous sins.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Deadeyedeek said:


> ya, another sad thing is after killing that many people, the max he can get in New York is life without parole..he will be there for 50-60yrs and you and I will pay for that! What ever happened to the death penalty? Crazy


He will be charged with a hate crime. That is a federal offense and makes him eligible for execution.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

streamstalker said:


> He will be charged with a hate crime. That is a federal offense and makes him eligible for execution.


Yep, it's federal.


----------



## TODD64 (May 7, 2015)

Put him in Gen PoP and save the taxpayers some money for once.

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

ya what he said!!


----------

